# The unstoppable growth of Huawei's phones (and US legislation)



## editor (Jul 30, 2015)

They're taking over!



> According to _Strategy Analytics_, Samsung is still the number one manufacturer, with shipments totaling 89 million in Q2 2015, a decrease of 7 percent from the same period a year ago. Apple came in second with 47.5 million shipments, an increase of 35 percent from Q2 2014. Huawei was the biggest winner last quarter, with the vendor seeing a 49 percent increase in sales. Meanwhile, Microsoft saw shipments dwindle from 50.3 million to 27.8 million handsets, which included smartphones as well as feature phones.
> 
> Xiaomi came in at fifth place with 19.8 million shipments, nearly 30 percent more than what the manufacturer managed last year. Global shipments in Q2 2015 at 434.6 million handsets accounted for a marginal increase of 2 percent from the 428.6 million smartphone shipments in Q2 2014.
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/huawe...-become-third-largest-smartphone-vendor-world


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2015)

what's the difference between a smartphone and a feature phone?


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> what's the difference between a smartphone and a feature phone?


It's not such an easy thing to distinguish these days but it could be described as a supercheap phone running a homebrew OS. But even that's not too accurate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2015)

i didn't know huawei had a legal obligation to work on behalf of the chinese state (U//FOUO) FBI Counterintelligence Note: Huawei Chinese Government-Subsidized Telecommunications Company | Public Intelligence


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2015)

My dongle is huawei. Don't suppose dongle sales have leapt in the last quarter


----------



## pogofish (Nov 10, 2015)

I was surprised to see the size and variety of models in the Huawei range on sale in Berlin this year - much more than I've yet seen in the UK.  

That and the prominence of their promotion suggested they could well become a much bigger force in the market than we have seen so-far.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> My dongle is huawei. Don't suppose dongle sales have leapt in the last quarter


Just substitute 'kiss' with 'dongle'.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2016)

Verge are raving about the new P9 and the reviewer prefers it to his iPhone and S7:









> I don’t care for the Leica fanfare surrounding the launch of the P9, but this smartphone’s existence will certainly have a positive effect on how the Huawei brand is perceived. The P9 proves that Huawei can make great phones outside of Google’s Nexus program, and it extends a budding tradition of excellence at Huawei.
> 
> The design of Huawei’s new flagship is terrific. For its specs and capabilities, the P9 is a ridiculously thin and light phone, and it has the fit and finish of a true premium device. It has some compromises, as all phones do, and for many people it might not really have a unique advantage to make it stand out. But for me, this smartphone is just a joy to use. I have been using the P9 for a month and my feelings toward it have only grown warmer over that time.
> 
> Over the full term of owning a phone, the better cameras, performance, and battery life of Samsung’s Galaxy S7 and Apple’s iPhone make them preferable choices ahead of the Huawei P9. This new smartphone has important limitations that must temper my enthusiasm. But for now at least, I remain enamored with the P9’s perfect proportions, unfailingly fast fingerprint sensor, and intelligent software additions. Should Huawei release a version of this phone built around the Snapdragon 820 processor, my biggest worries about battery life and performance will perish into nothing. The Huawei P9 is a major stride forward from a smartphone maker on its way to competing with the very best.



Huawei P9 review: good design outshines dual cameras


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2017)

They've now passed Apple to become the second biggest handset maker in the world, although that will almost certainly change when Apple released their universe changing iPhone 8.






Huawei overtakes Apple to become world’s second biggest smartphone brand, but not for long


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 7, 2017)

When my samsung died, i ended up going for their P10 Lite and ive been very impressed, its a great phone


----------



## mack (Sep 7, 2017)

I'd be tempted by these phones - but not with the software, pure android yes, emui no.


----------



## bemused (Sep 7, 2017)

Fuck Huawei, I want that $1000 phone! (not)


----------



## Chz (Sep 8, 2017)

mack said:


> I'd be tempted by these phones - but not with the software, pure android yes, emui no.


EMUI 5 is, while not stock Android (because no-one but Google has that any more), actually pretty good. I will concede that EMUI before version 5 was a nightmare.

It's all fairly irrelevant anyhow. You can swap out 90% of the OS for Google or 3rd party apps. Pop on the launcher and a couple of other things and it's fairly stock.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2018)

They're now the second biggest smartphone brand in terms of global shipments, cruising past Apple to bag the #2 slot.











Still doubt Huawei? Well, it just became the second biggest smartphone OEM in world


----------



## cybershot (Aug 1, 2018)

Most of that will have come from China, where consumers are now shunning Samsung and Apple for local vendors.

A US ban by the Government won't help them with US sales due to how they implement Android. GCHQ has their eye on them too, so wouldn't be surprised if they get banned on providing Government/Military handsets here too.

I know some Huawei devices don't play well with things like Android Auto, and recently VLC banned their app from being allowed to install on Huawei devices due to the aggressive management of the system breaking the app.

So, there's those issues...


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Most of that will have come from China, where consumers are now shunning Samsung and Apple for local vendors.
> 
> A US ban by the Government won't help them with US sales due to how they implement Android. GCHQ has their eye on them too, so wouldn't be surprised if they get banned on providing Government/Military handsets here too.
> 
> ...


But to most people, they're getting a top notch handset that does all they want for a fraction of the big name flagships. In fact, some of their handsets are even better in some areas.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 1, 2018)

No doubt, mileage would vary, but for me Android Auto and VLC not working would be a no go, and if US Govt and GCHQ are investigating them, another reason I'd probably make a more educated choice. If that doesn't bother someone, then go for it. I'm for selling myself for free products, but not for a non fully functional aggressively managed custom Android OS.


----------



## JimW (Aug 1, 2018)

They're a running joke in some comments on Chinese social media for whatever that's worth (not much), seen as crappy but in the usual tedious Apple/Microsoft fanboy war way.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 4, 2018)

And it rumbles on

Democrats don't want candidates to use ZTE and Huawei phones


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 7, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Most of that will have come from China, where consumers are now shunning Samsung and Apple for local vendors.
> 
> A US ban by the Government won't help them with US sales due to how they implement Android. GCHQ has their eye on them too, so wouldn't be surprised if they get banned on providing Government/Military handsets here too.
> 
> ...



Really? I'm glad I'm not going nuts. Spent an unproductive 15 mins trying to get VLC to work when the screen was of on my  OHs Honor the other night.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 7, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Really? I'm glad I'm not going nuts. Spent an unproductive 15 mins trying to get VLC to work when the screen was of on my  OHs Honor the other night.



Its not all models, and you can still manually download the APK.

Huawei phones banned from downloading VLC due to 'unfair' reviews | TheINQUIRER


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 7, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Its not all models, and you can still manually download the APK.
> 
> Huawei phones banned from downloading VLC due to 'unfair' reviews | TheINQUIRER



Maybe it is me then. It's installed and sd far as I can tell the settings are the same as my S8 and no power on the Honor, yet it keeps stopping playing when the screen goes off. Ah well. There are other apps.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 7, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Maybe it is me then. It's installed and sd far as I can tell the settings are the same as my S8 and no power on the Honor, yet it keeps stopping playing when the screen goes off. Ah well. There are other apps.



Sounds exactly like the symptoms in the report. Something to do with how the vendor is force closing all apps that are not their own, once the phone is locked.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 7, 2018)

On Android the system can kill off all apps arbitrarily, which it does regularly to apps not on active display, in order to preserve resources. Manufacturers are free-ish to decide how to go about that. However as a developer you can mark certain services as 'foreground', with certain obligations like showing a non-dismissable notification. This ought to keep it alive longer, and this is what's normally done for media playback and so on. It sounds like Huawei have mis-designed their resource management so it doesn't respect this. I looked briefly at the VLC source code and they're doing what I expect.


----------



## Chz (Aug 7, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Sounds exactly like the symptoms in the report. Something to do with how the vendor is force closing all apps that are not their own, once the phone is locked.


To be honest, YouTube used to do that on my Nexus 5. I thought it was normal that video-playing apps stopped sound when the screen was off.
Who wants to use VLC to listen to music?

Anyhow, on my Honor 8 I disabled the app killing globally and then re-introduced the ones that I know are bastard power-suckers when the screen is off.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 7, 2018)

Chz said:


> To be honest, YouTube used to do that on my Nexus 5. I thought it was normal that video-playing apps stopped sound when the screen was off.
> Who wants to use VLC to listen to music?
> 
> Anyhow, on my Honor 8 I disabled the app killing globally and then re-introduced the ones that I know are bastard power-suckers when the screen is off.



I think Google specifically program YouTube to do it, it has the same behaviour on iPhone, after all it's a video platform, not a music platform.

VLC is my go to music playing app for long music files, such as 2+ hour long mixes, as it does a good job of remembering where you left off even when you change to something else within VLC or reboot the phone. Not found another player at least on iOS that can manage this.


----------



## Humirax (Aug 7, 2018)

My new tablet is Huawei. I've heard they do a wide range of quality electronics for good prices even including internet routers.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 7, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I think Google specifically program YouTube to do it, it has the same behaviour on iPhone, after all it's a video platform, not a music platform.
> 
> VLC is my go to music playing app for long music files, such as 2+ hour long mixes, as it does a good job of remembering where you left off even when you change to something else within VLC or reboot the phone. Not found another player at least on iOS that can manage this.



Yeah, use VLC for podcasts, mostly for this.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 7, 2018)

Humirax said:


> My new tablet is Huawei. I've heard they do a wide range of quality electronics for good prices even including internet routers.


----------



## keybored (Aug 10, 2018)

Humirax said:


> My new tablet is Huawei. I've heard they do a wide range of quality electronics for good prices even including internet routers.


They're also a giant company who have been producing enterprise and carrier grade equipment for a long time.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 21, 2018)

Oops

Huawei gets caught faking DSLR shots as smartphone pictures in a commercial


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Oops
> 
> Huawei gets caught faking DSLR shots as smartphone pictures in a commercial


Even when they're not faked, most of the example shots from high end mobiles are taken by professionals with the best possible lighting etc, giving results Joe Public is unlikely to ever emulate.  That said, Huawei have been spectacularly stupid.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2018)

Cheeky


----------



## cybershot (Nov 28, 2018)

New Zealand joins the ban in not using Huawei equipment in their network upgrade roll-outs.

if this is the fear just for equipment to carry the infrastructure, then what are the handsets collecting also?

Am I the only person who posts bad articles on tech firms that aren't Apple! 

New Zealand is latest country to bar Huawei


----------



## Chz (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm not too concerned. Though they do so reluctantly and take their bloody time, Huawei _have_ released source where they're supposed to. Someone would have spotted something by now. Let's face it - exactly what use could the Chinese government find for the random phone data of several hundred million users? Even if they had such data (which I don't believe they do), it would be impossible to actually _use_ it for anything.

Now on the commerical/industrial side, I can see it. No-one's managed to prove anything, but some healthy scepticism is prudent. The main problem with it is that I don't think there is any telcoms gear on the planet that doesn't have some components made in the PRoC.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 28, 2018)

I work on a popular high volume Android app and all our device-specific faults are on Huawei phones. To be fair it's mostly older ones, primarily Android 5.x, but they just don't conform to the Android platform like all other devices, so they either crash or don't behave properly. We've had to put in 'if Huawei' behaviours to address it.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2019)

Bloody hell. Look at this growth. They have a much bigger share than Apple now...

















Samsung and Apple's smartphone sales fell in Q1 as Huawei's grew 50%Samsung and Apple's smartphone sales fell in Q1 as Huawei's grew 50%


----------



## Supine (May 2, 2019)

I wouldn't be surprised if Huawei take a hit in the next sales data release. They've had loads of bad publicity from the 5G thing. 

Are they much cheaper than other equivalent phones?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 2, 2019)

Supine said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Huawei take a hit in the next sales data release. They've had loads of bad publicity from the 5G thing.
> 
> Are they much cheaper than other equivalent phones?



The gap has closed as they don't need to be cheaper anymore, they can complete head on head with features. In fact on Amazon at the moment they are more expensive then the equivalent Samsungs.


----------



## mauvais (May 2, 2019)

Supine said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Huawei take a hit in the next sales data release. They've had loads of bad publicity from the 5G thing.


I doubt anyone in consumerland gives a shit.

Plus the world has a short memory. Huawei have been in the news before. They offered to equip the London Underground with Wi-Fi, for free, for the 2012 Olympic Games. One of the reasons that didn't happen was national security. About the same time, the US banned them (and ZTE) from contract awards for the same reason. It's a combination of traditional state concerns and bullshit protectionism.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 2, 2019)

mauvais said:


> I doubt anyone in consumerland gives a shit.
> 
> Plus the world has a short memory. Huawei have been in the news before. They offered to equip the London Underground with Wi-Fi, for free, for the 2012 Olympic Games. One of the reasons that didn't happen was national security. About the same time, the US banned them (and ZTE) from contract awards for the same reason. It's a combination of traditional state concerns and bullshit protectionism.



I've been vaguely following it and will probably get one for my next phone.


----------



## felixthecat (May 2, 2019)

I broke up a longterm relationship with Samsung to switch to Huawei. 

A year down the line I don't regret my decision


----------



## editor (May 6, 2019)

They're now the 2nd biggest tablet sellers in the world
Huawei grabs second spot in global tablet shipments


----------



## cybershot (May 19, 2019)

Well, this could get awkward.

*Google reportedly suspends Huawei's Android support after US ban*
It would lose Google apps and future OS updates.

Engadget is now a part of Oath


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 19, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Well, this could get awkward.
> 
> *Google reportedly suspends Huawei's Android support after US ban*
> It would lose Google apps and future OS updates.
> ...



For current models? That would cause me some ball ache having just bought one of the dam things.


----------



## cybershot (May 19, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> For current models? That would cause me some ball ache having just bought one of the dam things.



According to the article yes, but this sounds like a developing story at the moment.


----------



## pesh (May 20, 2019)




----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Well, this could get awkward.
> 
> *Google reportedly suspends Huawei's Android support after US ban*
> It would lose Google apps and future OS updates.
> ...


It's really odd. What the hell's going on?!



> Update 5/19 5:15PM ET: Engadget understands that the report is accurate, although there will be a slight reprieve. Updates for Play Services and apps will still go through, as they don't require that Google interacts with Huawei. OS and security updates, however, are strictly off-limits.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Even if do Google do cut off access, there's going to be armies of people dreaming up workarounds.

I hope!


----------



## pesh (May 20, 2019)

its probably the most interesting development in phones in years tbh.
Chinese firm rocks up and absolutely smashes it, becomes second biggest phone company in the world, then gets bounced out of its operating system by Google.
very interested to see what happens next.
Google must have been put under some serious pressure to do this.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

pesh said:


> its probably the most interesting development in phones in years tbh.
> Chinese firm rocks up and absolutely smashes it, becomes second biggest phone company in the world, then gets bounced out of its operating system by Google.
> very interested to see what happens next.
> Google must have been put under some serious pressure to do this.


If Huawei can create phones with cameras that are miles ahead of Apple's best offerings for half the price, it make you wonder what their own OS might be like....


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Oh wait, this is all to do with Trump's bullshit: 



> Reuters reports that Google has put gears in motion to stop working with Huawei on future Android updates and device certifications after an executive order and subsequent U.S. Commerce Department blacklist made it difficult for certain companies to pursue business with U.S. entities.
> 
> Google is merely complying with the trade blacklist, on which Huawei and 68 of its subsidiaries were placed last week. The ban was enacted when Huawei was placed on a so-called Entity List, which bars the company from purchasing equipment from U.S. companies without prior government approval, something the Commerce Department is unlikely to give in the near future. The Trump administration has accused Huawei of working with the Communist Party of China to undermine international networks by potentially installing backdoors in network equipment. No proof of such vulnerabilities has been made public.
> 
> ...



Huawei losing access to Android updates, Google support, after Trump ban


----------



## ChrisC (May 20, 2019)

Apparently Google are knocking Huawei out of the picture by blocking essential apps on there phones. Google Play, YouTube. GMail etc, this bad for the choice of consumers. I was going to get a Huawei as well.

https://www.androidauthority.com/huawei-loses-access-to-google-android-987873/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 20, 2019)

Well apparently you can get access to apps, but further updates may be blocked which is still worrying. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.an...ei-loses-access-to-google-android-987873/amp/


----------



## Don Troooomp (May 20, 2019)

US government policy that Google has no option but to comply with.
Doesn't do much to Google but Huawei's phone sales might very well hit the pan with a splash.


----------



## souljacker (May 20, 2019)

Fucks sake, my Mrs bought a p30 at the weekend!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 20, 2019)

This whole Huawei thing is turning into a tech proxy war between the US and China.

I'd be pretty pissed off if I owned a Huawei phone now and suddenly had no access to Youtube, Gmail, etc.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 20, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> This whole Huawei thing is turning into a tech proxy war between the US and China.
> 
> I'd be pretty pissed off if I owned a Huawei phone now and suddenly had no access to Youtube, Gmail, etc.



Still working for now. Just got a P30 

I guess they could unlock the bootloader, but you'd still loose stuff like online banking and Google pay.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 20, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Still working for now. Just got a P30
> 
> I guess they could unlock the bootloader, but you'd still loose stuff like online banking and Google pay.



In my opinion, anybody with a new phone, and now unable to use these apps should reasonably expect to get their money back at this point.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 20, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> In my opinion, anybody with a new phone, and now unable to use these apps should reasonably expect to get their money back at this point.



They will be able to use them, but they'll get no updates and they will probably stop working a year or two down the line.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 20, 2019)

I sense a few lawsuits occurring if core google apps no longer work a year after someone’s just paid hundreds for a new Huawei phone.


----------



## joustmaster (May 20, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I sense a few lawsuits occurring if core google apps no longer work a year after someone’s just paid hundreds for a new Huawei phone.


Who against?


----------



## alex_ (May 20, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Who against?



It’d need to be against who you bought it from.

Alex


----------



## Poi E (May 20, 2019)

They'll have carve outs in the T&Cs for failure by third parties like Google to provide updates.


----------



## Don Troooomp (May 20, 2019)

Thank gawd South Korea is a US friend at the moment or my new Samsung might have been fucked as well.


----------



## cybershot (May 20, 2019)

They already can't use Google apps in China. I suspect if no agreements are forthcoming you'll get an OTA update to an open source version of Android with the play store removed, just like the Xiaomi phones people get imported.

You will then manually have to find an apk to install the Play store.

Unlikely current phones become unusable and from what we know the play store will carry on working atm, just no android OS or security updates for existing phones, until they patch you with an open source version I guess, if they can even be arsed.


----------



## joustmaster (May 20, 2019)

cybershot said:


> They already can't use Google apps in China. I suspect if no agreements are forthcoming you'll get an OTA update to an open source version of Android with the play store removed, just like the Xiaomi phones people get imported.
> 
> You will then manually have to find an apk to install the Play store.
> 
> Unlikely current phones become unusable and from what we know the play store will carry on working atm, just no android OS or security updates for existing phones, until they patch you with an open source version I guess, if they can even be arsed.


It'll knacker banking apps and business security apps though


----------



## cybershot (May 20, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> It'll knacker banking apps and business security apps though



Yup.


----------



## Chz (May 20, 2019)

Bear in mind they did this to ZTE a while back and recanted after 3 months. I wouldn't expect it to last any serious length of time. (famous last words) My Honor 8, being 3 years old, is out of support anyhow. Got my last patch as Dec 2018.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 20, 2019)

editor said:


> It's really odd. What the hell's going on?!


----------



## WWWeed (May 20, 2019)

Yup its all down to that pratt ^

The thing that worries me is if this isn't handled properly we could end up with a war. Both sides are acting like kids.

 It is worth noting that Huawei has been supplying a lot of core UK devices for a while now. Used a USB mobile dongle? That'll be ZTE or Huawei. Have you got an openreach FTTC modem? Huawei. Use 3G/4G? Huawei base stations. In my eyes (for the UK at least) this Huawei government paranoia is too little too late.


----------



## treelover (May 20, 2019)

Still selling 2nd hand on e bay for reasonable prices, thought prices would have crashed, i have the P8, great phone.


----------



## keybored (May 20, 2019)

Casualty of (trade) war.


----------



## mauvais (May 20, 2019)

editor said:


> If Huawei can create phones with cameras that are miles ahead of Apple's best offerings for half the price, it make you wonder what their own OS might be like....


I think we can safely say that it would be terrible, on various different counts.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 20, 2019)

editor said:


> If Huawei can create phones with cameras that are miles ahead of Apple's best offerings for half the price, it make you wonder what their own OS might be like....


It would be terrible. OS design is much, _much_ harder than hardware. Look at both MS and Apple, they’ve been doing it for decades, with multiple generations of products to build upon and refine, and they’re still far from reliable and perfect at times.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 20, 2019)

cybershot said:


> They already can't use Google apps in China. I suspect if no agreements are forthcoming you'll get an OTA update to an open source version of Android with the play store removed, just like the Xiaomi phones people get imported.
> 
> You will then manually have to find an apk to install the Play store.
> 
> Unlikely current phones become unusable and from what we know the play store will carry on working atm, just no android OS or security updates for existing phones, until they patch you with an open source version I guess, if they can even be arsed.



So I've just got a P30 and am still in my cooling off period. Its not just a question of returning it for something different though, I'd have to negotiate again and from a worse position. Plus one of the reasons I went for it was due to it being better value then an S10. Not that arsed about night photography, but do like taking pictures and it seems alright at that and the battery life is good. 

Anyway. I guess I can live without new versions of Android. I've barely noticed the difference in the last few. How serious is it to run an android phone with out security updates? 

I guess the deal breaker for me is my online banking and Google pay stopping working in the next few years, do you think that's likely?

Thanks for any advice. Definitely pay attention to your posts on tech matters on here.


----------



## mauvais (May 20, 2019)

You can have as good an OS as you like - although IME the evidence is that Huawei would produce a bad one - but it doesn't count for anything without an ecosystem. Microsoft couldn't manage it. Samsung haven't managed it either, at least not with Tizen. There's two-point-something well established players in this industry and at this point that's all you're going to get.


----------



## Spymaster (May 20, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> This whole Huawei thing is turning into a tech proxy war between the US and China.


It's never been anything else.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

mauvais said:


> You can have as good an OS as you like - although IME the evidence is that Huawei would produce a bad one - but it doesn't count for anything without an ecosystem. Microsoft couldn't manage it. Samsung haven't managed it either, at least not with Tizen. There's two-point-something well established players in this industry and at this point that's all you're going to get.


There is a big difference though: if the reports are to be believed, Huawei have been preparing for this eventuality for a very long time indeed and, unlike Microsoft who never really got going, they're already a big hitter in mobiles (they're selling shitloads more handsets than Apple, for example).

Tizen is different in that it is only a minor player in Samsung's world, but their watch OS is arguable better - if not as good - as Android's.

Phone sales declined in 2019, though Huawei increased sales by 50%


----------



## Tankus (May 20, 2019)

Got an honor 10 ..... just after christmas  ......bet there will be some good deals now

so no more google updates ......??

not overtly vexed .......


I've got a google nexus 7 (2013'',,'still epic ) and 10 (shit...htc really  shit ..think it runs driod 6  ) , that long ago stopped receiving them  ....google do that with their own products let alone 3rd parties  ....still function as before

all this bollacks about technology theft  by the Chinese   ....

american companies just gave it to them with bungs   with the setting up of manufacturing plants  in china, then act surprised that the Chinese come back with better for cheaper , just a few years on  ,,,just what did the americans expect !!

short term  quick buck  twats ....China's always in it for the long game

Couple of peeps in work said that they've had a big software update this afternoon 
my EMUI's at it now ...its a biggie
googles kiss goodbye perhaps


----------



## mauvais (May 20, 2019)

You can prepare all you like, if you don't have the apps that people want ('the ecosystem'), you're fucked. Amazon barely gets away with it for its captive market on Kindle, and noone else does. Microsoft paid developers to build apps and it still didn't work.

Do you think Samsung want to be in hock to Google? Of course not, but they can’t get off Android because they're entirely dependent on it.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

mauvais said:


> You can prepare all you like, if you don't have the apps that people want ('the ecosystem'), you're fucked. Amazon barely gets away with it for its captive market on Kindle, and noone else does. Microsoft paid developers to build apps and it still didn't work.
> 
> Do you think Samsung want to be in hock to Google? Of course not, but they can’t get off Android because they're entirely dependent on it.


Of course I get your point, but it's a bit meaningless to compare Microsoft and its_ barely got off the ground_ mobile OS with Huawei, who sold 200 million handsets in 2018 alone - shitloads of them in China _without _access to Google's services.

Permanently losing Google off their handsets would be a devastating blow for Huawei, but it definitely would not mark the end of the company or its handsets. I doubt if Google want to lose them either - this is all Trump's shit and he won't be around forever.


----------



## mauvais (May 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Of course I get your point, but it's a bit meaningless to compare Microsoft and its_ barely got off the ground_ mobile OS with Huawei, who sold 200 million handsets in 2018 alone - shitloads of them in China _without _access to Google's services.
> 
> Permanently losing Google off their handsets would be a devastating blow for Huawei, but it definitely would not mark the end of the company or its handsets. I doubt if Google want to lose them either - this is all Trump's shit and he won't be around forever.


_Why_ did MS and WP barely get off the ground? Would somehow summoning a critical mass of handsets into circulation have made things any better? It's a little chicken-and-egg but more one than the other. Again this is why Samsung can't migrate to Tizen, why Meego was dead on arrival, why Blackberry's OS business couldn't be revived, etc etc.

Google-free handsets certainly do work, in the Chinese domestic market. But globally, they do not. And for Huawei, ZTE and others, just as it is for non-Chinese manufacturers and indeed most Western companies, their business model is based around very aggressive growth. They'll survive but it will be painful.

However, it'll be painful for Western companies and damaging to Google too, so who knows, it may not last.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

mauvais said:


> _Why_ did MS and WP barely get off the ground?


Because no one could find a reason to buy the handsets or support a platform that had a microscopic user base?

I'm not saying that it's going to be easy for Huawei, but given that they've come from just about nowhere, their shipments just gone up 50% while everyone else's are in freefall, and they're producing phones that are both cheaper and superior to tech poster boy Apple, I wouldn't write them off too quickly.

That stupid cunt Trump is too thick to realise that this could backfire massively on the good ol'US while shafting punters the world over.


----------



## mauvais (May 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Because no one could find a reason to buy the handsets or support a platform that had a microscopic user base?


MS spent a shitload of money either bribing third parties to do WP versions of their apps, or in some desperate cases building them themselves. Plus they tried to get even more for free from the unified desktop/tablet/mobile system. The OS was actually good and the handsets were popular with the people that did bother, but the lack of availability of apps and other support was a killer. Hence 1% share.

The consumer attraction of Android (and equally a barrier to migration off iOS) is the ecosystem, with specific hardware choices secondary. That ecosystem was built a decade ago in an effective vacuum where the market was ripe for an Apple competitor, and it still wasn't easy. Think back to all the iOS-only apps in the early days and how Android was a second class citizen for nerds.

I can't overstate this enough: building another successful ecosystem a decade too late would be an immense undertaking, no matter how many devices you can manufacture for it. The only way it could happen is a massive, massive shakeup of the status quo, like antitrust settlements blowing up both the App and Play Stores and having it reconstructed around independents. Not going to happen and this certainly ain't it.


----------



## cybershot (May 20, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So I've just got a P30 and am still in my cooling off period. Its not just a question of returning it for something different though, I'd have to negotiate again and from a worse position. Plus one of the reasons I went for it was due to it being better value then an S10. Not that arsed about night photography, but do like taking pictures and it seems alright at that and the battery life is good.
> 
> Anyway. I guess I can live without new versions of Android. I've barely noticed the difference in the last few. How serious is it to run an android phone with out security updates?
> 
> ...



No one really knows how it’s going to play out atm. Part of my job is ensuring 15,000 windows devices are compliant with security updates and that doesn’t just mean from a Microsoft stand point. 3rd party apps as well. I’ve had a barrel of fun with windows updates again this month. A new wormable Remote Desktop exploit and another intel processor zombiecode meaning a requirement to ensure all devices are patched within 14 days or giving reasons why some devices can’t be patched right now due to exams/experiments/3rd party vendors etc. Fun. 

Security from my point of view always comes down to one factor really. The person using the device and how much common sense they have. If you think you have enough common sense to not fall victim to a dodgy link or a dodgy app then stick with the phone. As for security holes at the OS level and especially ones susceptible to wormable type exploits that may never now be patched where you only need to be on the same WiFi network in a cafe for example as a person that’s already fell victim to it and you’re also unpatched then you’ll likely get hit. Then that’s just a case of hope for the best or never ever join an open WiFi  network with devices on you don’t trust. Obviously that’s worse case scenario. 

Personally. It might be worth phoning your network supplier to see where you stand if there’s any likihood or extended cooling off period of this situation is unlikely to get resolved. 

It comes down to you and how much of a risk you’re willing to take. As for being in a worse position with the supplier. Not really. If you’re in a cooling off period you have the leverage of cancelling your contract and going elsewhere. 

It may be worth waiting to see what Martin Lewis money saving expert says about this. No doubt he will post an update for people in a similar situation to you at some point this week.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 20, 2019)

Google have said current phones won't be affected.


----------



## cybershot (May 20, 2019)

There’s some advice already on mse. 

Got a Huawei phone? Your rights after Google restricts its use of Android


----------



## mauvais (May 20, 2019)

In the short to medium term, banking apps will only stop working if you root the device, and you'd only root the device to deal with a lack of updates (e.g. a custom ROM). Eventually they'll also move up their minimum version of Android but that'll probably be beyond the usable service life of most new phones. For example First Direct requires Android 5 from 2014.

As for general security, it is a risk but a few mitigations of sorts. Phones never used to get the level or longevity of updates that they do now, and they still stop after N years which represents a fair old market share. Mobile environments are much safer than other devices like desktops. That's not to say you can't have big problems but it's a good starting point.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

And so the fudging starts: 



> Update 3: The U.S. Commerce Department has granted a temporary license for Huawei, restoring its ability to operate existing networks and provide software updates to devices.
> 
> The temporary general license is specifically aimed at letting Huawei support existing customers and devices, rather than continue development of future products using software, technology or components from U.S. companies. The license is set to run until August 19, 2019, buying Huawei time to operate somewhat normally and ease the burden on consumers and businesses that currently work with Huawei.
> 
> Details are not yet fully available, but the expectation is that this temporary license would not allow Huawei to, for example, work with companies like Google on future versions of Android or Qualcomm on future smartphone


Huawei loss of Google certification temporarily delayed to August [Updated]


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

And Huawei have pledged to keep the phones updated:



> Huawei will continue to provide security updates and after-sales services to all existing Huawei and Honor smartphone and tablet products, covering those that have been sold and that are still in stock globally.
> 
> We will continue to build a safe and sustainable software ecosystem, in order to provide the best experience for all users globally.



https://www.androidauthority.com/huawei-temporary-general-license-988407/


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Pretty much agree with this conclusion. It's a good piece too. 



> If you were to ask for my opinion on all this, I would reach for a cold beverage and say it's yet another stunt from Washington that will blow over once it's purpose has been served, Huawei will soon regain access to everything Google, and we'll all forget about it when the next bit of tech drama arises. (How much lasting damage there is to Huawei in the end will depend on the length of time that passes.) We'll also be a little savvier when it comes to how Google uses Android to further its business interests and how quickly it could cripple a partner if it were to revoke access to the Android we all love. And who knows, it might even play out that way.



How valuable is Android without Google?


----------



## Riklet (May 21, 2019)

No way would I ever buy anything made by Huawei ever again, phone or otherwise.


----------



## mauvais (May 21, 2019)

Riklet said:


> No way would I ever buy anything made by Huawei ever again, phone or otherwise.


Why not? Big Trump fan?


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 21, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Why not? Big Trump fan?



Don't knw if you saw the news yesterday, but have a gander for Huawei related stories.


----------



## mauvais (May 21, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Don't knw if you saw the news yesterday, but have a gander for Huawei related stories.


You mean the one that all the recent posts on this thread are about?


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 21, 2019)

mauvais said:


> You mean the one that all the recent posts on this thread are about?



Yeah, might put some people off buying their products. Even Trump haters.


----------



## Yossarian (May 21, 2019)

Two corporate behemoths and two psychotic governments - this story would be more riveting if there were good guys involved, though I guess that could be the people who don't want their phones to be caught in the middle of a geopolitical dispute.


----------



## Chz (May 21, 2019)

To be honest, if you're okay with Google slurping all your details - which is a proven fact - you should be fine with the completely unproven notion of Huawei doing it.

I know later in the year I'll be eyeballing the difference between the Pixel 3a and the Honor 20 (nee 11) being launched today. Timely updates vs. much better hardware is a tough call.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2019)

*merged threads

Huawei's founder has spoken out: 



> “The company is able to continue providing products and services, and the U.S. sanctions will not hurt our core business,” Ren was quoted as saying. The Huawei founder also praised U.S. companies in the interview.
> 
> “In such a critical moment, I’m grateful to U.S. companies, as they’ve contributed a lot to Huawei’s development and showed their conscientiousness on the matter,” Ren reportedly said. “As far as I know, U.S. companies have been making efforts to persuade the U.S. government to let them cooperate with Huawei.”
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (May 21, 2019)

And...



> After the U.S. blacklisted Huawei, blocking it from purchasing American products and services, Google and other companies have complied with the order and banned the Chinese company. Huawei said it was preparing for such an extreme scenario, and that the restrictions imposed will only “slightly” affect the company’s performance. Still, the order produced shockwaves around the world, with rumors of the U.S. scaling back its restrictions popping up late last week.
> 
> 
> Now the U.S. Commerce Department, as rumored, is easing the restrictions imposed. Huawei will be allowed temporarily to purchase U.S. products and services in order to maintain existing networks and provide software updates to existing Huawei handsets.
> ...


U.S. takes a step back, eases Huawei restrictions temporarily


----------



## editor (May 21, 2019)

Wait... so their OS works with Android apps? GAME ON!



> According to a report by Chinese publication _Caijing_, Richard Yu, the CEO of Huawei Consumer Business Group, has revealed details about Huawei’s OS. It will apparently be available later this Fall or early next year on phones, computers, tablets, TVs, cars, and wearables. The OS will be compatible with all Android apps and they can also be recompiled to improve performance.



Huawei's Android alternative may be coming this Fall with Android app compatibility


----------



## editor (May 21, 2019)

Interesting commentary 
https://www.androidauthority.com/huawei-android-reshape-smartphones-988370/


----------



## kalmatthew (May 22, 2019)

Even if they do successfully launch an OS with its own appstore given that US companies aren't allowed to supply them or work with them it will still be missing apps from US companies that most people will find essential like Facebook (including WhatsApp and Instagram), uber and loads of others like them making adoption in the west to be most likely a niche of geeks who are happy to side load


----------



## mauvais (May 22, 2019)

That and the fact that technical compatibility isn't the problem, it's the unwillingness of app developers to distribute via manufacturer-specific channels. It's already a pain in the arse to have to deal with Amazon.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

kalmatthew said:


> Even if they do successfully launch an OS with its own appstore given that US companies aren't allowed to supply them or work with them it will still be missing apps from US companies that most people will find essential like Facebook (including WhatsApp and Instagram), uber and loads of others like them making adoption in the west to be most likely a niche of geeks who are happy to side load


There's already loads of alternative Facebook Android apps. As far as I know there's no ban on FB, Instagram, Uber or anyone else but I imagine it would be in those company's interests to find a way around the ban if it happened.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

Update on this sorry Trump-created mess:



> As per Portuguese publication _Dinheiro Vivo_, Aptoide is already negotiating with Huawei to seize the opportunity. Aptoide hosts more than 900,000 apps with almost 200 million users. Alongside repositories like APK Mirror, Aptoide is one of the most popular sources to download Android apps, even when it may not be officially supported via Google Play Store.
> 
> At the same time, Huawei has been trying to pursue developers to publish their apps directly on the company’s own AppGallery. This will allow it to bypass the restrictions set up by the U.S. government’s ban, although Google apps like YouTube, Google Maps, and a host of other services will still be inaccessible for users. The company claims that by the end of 2018, the AppGallery had been catering 50 million users, _Bloomberg_ reported.
> 
> ...


Huawei may replace Google Play Store with Aptoide and AppGallery

And...


Huawei accuses U.S. of bullying, says working with Google to respond to ban - Reuters


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2019)

editor said:


> As far as I know there's no ban on FB, Instagram, Uber or anyone else


The order isn't just for Google. Its for all US companies. 
Intel and others have also stopped trading with them. And after this 90 day thing, no US company will be able to provide them with services or tech.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> The order isn't just for Google. Its for all US companies.
> Intel and others have also stopped trading with them. And after this 90 day thing, no US company will be able to provide them with services or tech.


We'll see....


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

And the bottom line:
Opinion: The Huawei saga is really a fight between US and China over who will dominate the global economy



> The Huawei saga is getting rough, and it is going to get much rougher. This is not just about the commercial future of the world’s largest telecom equipment manufacturer and second-largest mobile phone maker, though that is a huge story indeed. Nor it is just about the rumbling trade war between the US and China, though that too is huge. It is about which country dominates global technology over the next 30 years, the US or China – and at one remove, which will dominate the world economy.
> 
> Huawei faces a two-pronged attack. Put at its simplest, America’s trading partners are under pressure not to buy its commercial equipment on security grounds, while consumers outside China itself won’t choose Huawei phones if they can’t get speedy access to Android upgrades. The way these tensions may play out are discussed by my colleague James Moore here.
> 
> ...



Read it here Outline - Read & annotate without distractions


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

The Washington Post isn't buying into Trump's antics:



> *Trump loves walls. But he should be careful about a digital barrier with China.*
> 
> The Huawei assault may be the Trump administration’s most important long-term strategic decision, because it confronts China’s technological challenge to the United States head-on. The goal is to prevent Huawei from dominating 5G wireless communications, the next phase of the digital revolution, by blocking use of its technology by the United States and its partners.
> 
> ...





> The danger, Johnson cautioned in an interview, is that if Trump forces European allies to choose between the United States and China, “You may not like their response.”
> 
> Working with allies, never Trump’s strong suit, will be crucial here. Right now, there’s no good alternative to Huawei’s 5G technology. Somehow, the United States needs to encourage catch-up work by South Korea’s Samsung, Finland’s Nokia and Sweden’s Ericsson. Bizarrely, the administration didn’t pre-brief allies on its Huawei plan.
> 
> ...





> As so often with Trump, the real question is what end state he seeks with his campaign of maximum pressure. What does success look like? Is it the destruction of Huawei as a 5G competitor or simply a reduction of its market reach? Does Trump want technology coexistence or a restoration of American dominance?
> 
> Trump is about building walls. But he should be especially careful about this digital barrier, behind which the United States might stand while the rest of the world races forward.


Outline - Read & annotate without distractions


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

Fucking hell, this is heating up 



> U.K. tech firm Arm has told its staff to halt business deals with Huawei, according to the _BBC_ citing internal documents it has seen.
> 
> The chip maker has apparently told employees to pause “all active contracts, support entitlements, and any pending engagements,” with Huawei and its subsidiaries in compliance with the recent U.S. trade sanctions.
> 
> Arm’s staff were also told they were not permitted to “engage in technical discussions, or otherwise discuss technical matters with Huawei, HiSilicon or any of the other named entities.” Arm believes it is affected by the restrictions the U.S. government has placed on Huawei as its designs contain “U.S. origin technology.”



https://www.androidauthority.com/arm-huawei-business-suspended-989083/


----------



## cybershot (May 22, 2019)

If there's no major changes in the 90 days, anyone thinking new Huawei devices won't take a knock in the West, own OS or not, has seriously got a issue of Huawei tinted glasses. They're fucked in the West.

Which is quite scary how much power the US have in such matters, considering that we are led to believe there is no evidence, so that alone means something needs to change. Hard evidence disclosed or ban lifted.


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Which is quite scary how much power the US have in such matters, considering that we are led to believe there is no evidence, so that alone means something needs to change. Hard evidence disclosed or ban lifted.


I'm interested to see this too. 
I doubt we will get to hear much though... Top secret and all that.


----------



## cybershot (May 22, 2019)

MS now confirmed also, and perhaps more newsworthy. EE who have announced they won't carry Huawei devices on their 5G network initially. Perhaps the biggest blow so far in terms of selling handsets still.



> In other news, EE announced today that despite using Huawei equipment in its 5G launch next week, it will not be supporting Huawei phones for its initial 5G plans that are available for preorder today.



ARM, EE and Microsoft form the latest companies to exclude Huawei


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

cybershot said:


> If there's no major changes in the 90 days, anyone thinking new Huawei devices won't take a knock in the West, own OS or not, has seriously got a issue of Huawei tinted glasses. They're fucked in the West.
> 
> Which is quite scary how much power the US have in such matters, considering that we are led to believe there is no evidence, so that alone means something needs to change. Hard evidence disclosed or ban lifted.


Of course, they're fucked if they can't come up with an adequate response. But I have doubts that this is going to stick permanently  because even the stupidest Trump supporter at some point is going to realise that these actions are going to have real negative consequences in the good ol US of A too.

It's terrible news for the whole tech industry. I hope it bites Trump on his arse sooner rather than later.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2019)

And it gets dodgier

https://www.androidauthority.com/huawei-trump-trade-deal-dangerous-990118/


----------



## pesh (May 24, 2019)

I'd laugh if Xi Jinping turned round and banned Foxconn from making iphones.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2019)

Interesting: Google reinstates Huawei entry on Android Q Beta site


----------



## 8ball (May 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Wait... so their OS works with Android apps? GAME ON!
> 
> Huawei's Android alternative may be coming this Fall with Android app compatibility



Ooh!  Cyber-war!


----------



## cybershot (Jun 7, 2019)

Every silver lining.



> Facebook reportedly prohibits Huawei from pre-installing its apps



Engadget is now a part of Oath


----------



## Tankus (Jun 18, 2019)

> Huawei founder Ren Zhengfei has said international sales of the Chinese telecoms giant's handsets have sunk 40% in the past month as a US-led backlash against the firm intensifies


 bbc

Blimey


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2019)

Excellent news...

https://www.t3.com/news/huawei-p30-pro-android-q-update


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2019)

And for those Apple fans finding Huawei's plight so amusing: Apple warns China tariffs will help rivals


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2019)

Interesting twist:



> The latest fallout from the U.S. ban on Huawei now involves a lawsuit between FedEx and the U.S. government. The lawsuit comes in reaction to some recent troubles FedEx has run into with handling packages from Huawei.
> 
> In the filing, FedEx says the export restriction rules:
> 
> ...




FedEx sues the U.S. government over the Huawei ban


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2019)

Well, there you go:

U.S. companies will be allowed to work with Huawei again, President Trump announced in a news conference.

It’s a stunning, if not entirely surprising turnaround, coming just weeks after the Trump administration called Huawei a major threat to U.S. national security.



> On the sidelines of the G20 summit in Osaka, Trump said “U.S. companies can sell their equipment to Huawei,” without going into detail. “We’re talking about equipment where there’s no great national security problem with it,” Trump continued. It’s not clear what this means for now, but it’s likely Huawei will be able to acquire basic components like Qualcomm processors and Google’s Android OS.
> 
> *U.S. companies “allowed to sell”*
> “I said that’s O.K., that we will keep selling that product, these are American companies that make these products. That’s very complex, by the way. I’ve agreed to allow them to continue to sell that product so that American companies will continue,” Trump said, as per _Bloomberg_. U.S. chipmakers like Intel and Xilinx reportedly lobbied the U.S. government to ease restrictions on Huawei. In 2018, Huawei spent around $11 billion on chips made by Intel, Qualcomm, and Micron alone.
> ...




https://www.androidauthority.com/br...-do-business-with-us-companies-again-1004260/


----------



## Tankus (Jul 15, 2019)

Substantial impact on their bottom line, though


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 15, 2019)

They have huge reserves of cash though, so they will probably cope.


----------



## Chz (Jul 15, 2019)

Didn't stop me picking up an Honor View 20, since John Lewis had them at a decent price. The new non-View one may have a better (as in more gimmicky, I think the main sensor is the same) camera, but I traded that for the headphone jack on the V20.

Only nitpick is that the included widgets don't work on any non-Huawei launchers (I use the Google one). Which is naff, but it's not like there aren't alternatives.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> They have huge reserves of cash though, so they will probably cope.


Indeed they will 
Huawei revenue increases 30% despite U.S. ban | Pocketnow


----------



## Poi E (Aug 26, 2019)

Have an Honour phone and the only way it will open email links from a browser into a Gmail is if I give Huawei my google credentials. Completely unnecessary; just harvesting data.


----------



## Chz (Aug 26, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Have an Honour phone and the only way it will open email links from a browser into a Gmail is if I give Huawei my google credentials. Completely unnecessary; just harvesting data.


No, you're giving your browser app permission to do so. Huawei isn't involved. If, for instance, you're using Chrome then you are giving Google permission to access your Google account.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 29, 2019)

Shame

Huawei's next phone will not have Google apps


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Shame
> 
> Huawei's next phone will not have Google apps


Fucked over by American imperialism.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 29, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Shame
> 
> Huawei's next phone will not have Google apps



I wonder if they can be side loaded? Still going to put a lot of people off.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 31, 2019)

editor said:


> Fucked over by American imperialism.



Alternatively, you could say that the totalitarian regime in Beijing and its mass surveillance and repression are to blame - it's not clear who exactly owns Huawei, but I would err on the side of caution and stay the hell away from their phones, same as you might do with phones from North Korea.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 31, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> Alternatively, you could say that the totalitarian regime in Beijing and its mass surveillance and repression are to blame - it's not clear who exactly owns Huawei, but I would err on the side of caution and stay the hell away from their phones, same as you might do with phones from North Korea.



On a personal level it bothers me not one bit. For governments I can see its harder.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> Alternatively, you could say that the totalitarian regime in Beijing and its mass surveillance and repression are to blame - it's not clear who exactly owns Huawei, but I would err on the side of caution and stay the hell away from their phones, same as you might do with phones from North Korea.


Fine to err on caution, but without any proof forthcoming it all looks a bit like politics to me - with consumers at the receiving end.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 3, 2019)

Chz said:


> No, you're giving your browser app permission to do so. Huawei isn't involved. If, for instance, you're using Chrome then you are giving Google permission to access your Google account.



OK, but why does the Google message say I am giving Huawei Technologies Co, Ltd access to my google credentials? And why has no other Google phone I've owned ever attempted this, and simply open links in Gmail? Surely a Chrome Browser on an Android phone can open links into Gmail, with the whole path being Google only?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 3, 2019)

editor said:


> Fine to err on caution, but without any proof forthcoming it all looks a bit like politics to me - with consumers at the receiving end.



Can’t have politics impinging on commerce.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 3, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I wonder if they can be side loaded? Still going to put a lot of people off.



Perhaps use F-Droid - Free and Open Source Android App Repository as a stopgap or to find alternatives.

It will still put a load of people off as you say though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 3, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Perhaps use F-Droid - Free and Open Source Android App Repository as a stopgap or to find alternatives.
> 
> It will still put a load of people off as you say though.



It would put me off buying a phone that didn't have it on. Because potential unseen complications down the line and there is plenty of other choice.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It would put me off buying a phone that didn't have it on. Because potential unseen complications down the line and there is plenty of other choice.


I wouldn't buy the new one that's coming out without Google support, but I have zero regrets about buying the P30. It's the best phone I've had by a country mile and the camera completely outperforms Samsung, Apple etc for my needs.


----------



## Chz (Sep 3, 2019)

Poi E said:


> OK, but why does the Google message say I am giving Huawei Technologies Co, Ltd access to my google credentials? And why has no other Google phone I've owned ever attempted this, and simply open links in Gmail? Surely a Chrome Browser on an Android phone can open links into Gmail, with the whole path being Google only?


I've had three Huawei phones over the years and can't remember seeing that... Is it perhaps trying to add them to your contact list, which is likely a Huawei app if you haven't replaced it?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 3, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It would put me off buying a phone that didn't have it on. Because potential unseen complications down the line and there is plenty of other choice.



Aye- same here


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 3, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I wonder if they can be side loaded? Still going to put a lot of people off.



How to Download and Install Google Play Store on Huawei Chinese phones | Huawei Advices

APK files for Google Play Store, Google Play Services & Google Services Framework available here ^^^


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2019)

No surprise here then 
Huawei claims the U.S. is harassing its employees, launching cyberattacks

Also: 
Huawei Still Plans to Release the Mate 30 Series Regardless of US Ban - IoT Gadgets


----------



## mauvais (Sep 3, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> How to Download and Install Google Play Store on Huawei Chinese phones | Huawei Advices
> 
> APK files for Google Play Store, Google Play Services & Google Services Framework available here ^^^


This is a pretty bad idea, for security reasons alone.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 19, 2019)

Looks like not just Chinese phones that you’ll have to do this on. 

Huawei's Mate 30 phones lack Google services


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 27, 2019)

This researcher makes a good case against buying phones made by Chinese companies - personally, after the way the protests in Hong Kong have been criminalised, I wouldn't get a Huawei phone even if they were giving them away.

Why you should worry if you have a Chinese smartphone


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2019)

A question - I currently have an Honor (huawei) 9 that I had for a year and a half and I love it.  Bought before all the shit, so it's all fine.

I'm converting the OH from apple to android by buying him a new phone for Christmas.  If I buy an Honor 9 lite (it seems that the non lite version isn't available) it will be alright won't it?

Its a handset that's been available for a few years and so shouldn't have any of the new issues?


----------



## Chz (Nov 3, 2019)

Me76 said:


> A question - I currently have an Honor (huawei) 9 that I had for a year and a half and I love it.  Bought before all the shit, so it's all fine.
> 
> I'm converting the OH from apple to android by buying him a new phone for Christmas.  If I buy an Honor 9 lite (it seems that the non lite version isn't available) it will be alright won't it?
> 
> Its a handset that's been available for a few years and so shouldn't have any of the new issues?


I've got an Honor View 20, which is (I think) a newer model than that and it's right up to date. The only issue you're going to have is that an older model isn't going to be due many updates before they stop completely. My Honor 8 stopped getting them at 26 months (model age, not my personal phone's age), which is fairly average in the Android world.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks like Trump's bullying isn't working out as he hoped, so he's going to try and cripple them in other ways.



> The United Kingdom decided last month that it would allow equipment made by Huawei to be used for building its next-generation 5G networks. The European Union too followed the United Kingdom's lead and announced that it would not ban Huawei equipment from its 5G networks.
> 
> Despite cajoling attempts by U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and Defense Secretary Mark T. Esper at a global security conference held in Munich last weekend, it now looks like Germany too could allow the use of Huawei equipment in its 5G networks.
> 
> ...











						The U.S. is failing at convincing Europe to ban Huawei's 5G equipment
					

Even though the U.S. has been trying to convince governments in Europe to enforce a ban on Huawei’s 5G equipment, most European countries could soon starting allow the Chinese company ...




					www.androidcentral.com
				




It's going to bite him on the arse though, because the company - and its superior technology - isn't going to go away and I imagine at some point US companies being affected by all this dodgy political maneuvering are going to get very uppity (although Apple must be loving it).

Google could really lose out: Huawei's Google alternative is coming, more developers signing up


----------

